# problem mit stunnel - openssl

## pieter_parker

beim anwerfen von stunnel kommt sowas

```

Mar 19 19:57:50 desktop stunnel: LOG5[29370:3083447008]: stunnel 4.21 on i686-pc-linux-gnu with OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007

Mar 19 19:57:50 desktop stunnel: LOG5[29370:3083447008]: Threading:PTHREAD SSL:ENGINE Sockets:POLL,IPv6 Auth:LIBWRAP

Mar 19 19:57:50 desktop stunnel: LOG5[29370:3083447008]: 500 clients allowed

```

wenn ich ueber stunnel 2 oder mehr verbindungen starten will kommt soetwas

```

...

Mar 19 20:00:43 desktop stunnel: LOG3[29376:3086748560]: SSL_connect: 14094410: error:14094410:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert handshake failure

Mar 19 20:00:43 desktop stunnel: LOG5[29376:3086748560]: Connection reset: 0 bytes sent to SSL, 0 bytes sent to socket

```

wenn ich stunnel stoppe, kommt das hier

```

Mar 19 20:13:12 desktop stunnel: LOG5[29376:3083447008]: Received signal 15; terminating

Mar 19 20:13:12 desktop stunnel: warning: can't get client address: Bad file descriptor

Mar 19 20:13:12 desktop stunnel: warning: can't get client address: Bad file descriptor

Mar 19 20:13:12 desktop stunnel: warning: can't get client address: Bad file descriptor

Mar 19 20:13:12 desktop stunnel: warning: can't get client address: Bad file descriptor

Mar 19 20:13:12 desktop stunnel: warning: can't get client address: Bad file descriptor

```

wenn ich ueber stunnel eine einzige verbindung laufen lasse, funktioniert es

woran koennte es liegen das es mit 2 oder mehr verbindung nicht funktionieren will ?

:edit

ueberschriftLast edited by pieter_parker on Wed May 07, 2008 9:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## XMath

Hey,

also die 2. Verbindung scheitert wohl eher deshalb:

```
sslv3 alert handshake failure
```

Was für ein Setup hast du denn? Welche Zertifikate werden verwendet?

----------

## pieter_parker

grep -v '^#' /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf

```

setuid = stunnel

setgid = stunnel

pid = /var/run/stunnel/stunnel.pid

socket = l:TCP_NODELAY=1

socket = r:TCP_NODELAY=1

client = yes

```

ich gehe stark davon aus das es an der stunnel.conf datei nicht liegt, es lief ja frueher alles wie es laufen sollte

wo/wie kann ich nachsehen welche zertifikate ich habe ?

----------

## XMath

Moin,

du setzt also stunnel ein, um dich als Client zu einem Server zu verbinden.

Soll die zweite Verbindung zu dem selben Server aufgebaut werden?

----------

## pieter_parker

richtig, genau .. die 2te verbindung geht zum selben server hin

----------

## XMath

Hm,

ist es dann möglich, dass der Server seit Neuestem einfach keine zweite Verbindung mehr erlaubt?

Wozu auch eine zweite Verbindung zum selben Server?

----------

## pieter_parker

ne, das problem muss local sein, von einem zweiten computer hier im lan funktioniert es mit 2 tunneln

----------

## pieter_parker

es scheint an openssl zuliegen !

mit openssl 0.9.8d funktioniert es, mehrere verbindungen zu einem server ueber stunnel

mit openssl 0.9.8g funktioniert es nicht mehr .. das besagte problem tritt dann ein

die versionen dazwischen habe ich (noch) nicht getestet

wurde etwas so gravierendes geaendert an openssl von version 0.9.8d .. -> 0.9.8g ???

----------

## pieter_parker

welche option ist dafuer da das mehrere verbindungen zum gleichen server moeglich sind ?

----------

## pieter_parker

mit openssl 0.9.8d ist es moeglich per stunnel zu einem server merfach zuverbdinden

wie geht das mit openssl 0.0.8g und hoeher ?

.

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## pieter_parker

zwei fragezeichen

----------

## think4urs11

evtl. wäre es sinnvoller diese Frage an jemanden zu richten der sich damit auskennt - z.B. die passenden Mailinglisten

http://www.openssl.org/support/

----------

## pieter_parker

das waere eine idee, ja

----------

